# Researching gun laws - Ohio



## Blaze Dragon (May 4, 2013)

Question, what is the best method to find out gun laws? I know the ones for the conceal carry permit from the book you they have available. I also know Ohio is an open carry state, and that we have the castle law here, were we are not required to retreat from our own home.  What I'm trying to find, and not sure the best way to go about it is.  conceal carry permit, is that everywhere or just in public? as in can you have your fire arm on you concealed at home, in your yard? I mean it's your property.  Then some other things about self defense situations in general. armed and unarmed.  I was trying to check out the local bar association maybe talk to a lawyer, just wasn't sure if anyone had advice to researching laws.


----------



## jks9199 (May 4, 2013)

The NRA is usually pretty reliable for information like that.  If you want to talk to a lawyer, expect to pay for his time, and look for one with experience in defending self-defense cases.  Otherwise, you'll be paying someone for theory and principles, who may not be aware of tweaks of actual application.  It's kind of like when someone gets their buddy, who happens to be a lawyer but hasn't been in a courtroom ever because they do patents or real estate or some such, to represent them on a traffic or criminal charge...  The people who know the system get a laugh out of the way they do things, because they just don't know the regular practices.


----------



## Blaze Dragon (May 4, 2013)

jks9199 said:


> The NRA is usually pretty reliable for information like that.  If you want to talk to a lawyer, expect to pay for his time, and look for one with experience in defending self-defense cases.  Otherwise, you'll be paying someone for theory and principles, who may not be aware of tweaks of actual application.  It's kind of like when someone gets their buddy, who happens to be a lawyer but hasn't been in a courtroom ever because they do patents or real estate or some such, to represent them on a traffic or criminal charge...  The people who know the system get a laugh out of the way they do things, because they just don't know the regular practices.



That was my main concern, if I get a lawyer, money for a question? and then like you mentioned if it's not an area they usually defend. Frustrating how hard it is to find laws, how are you suppose to avoid breaking them if you don't know them :S

I appreciate it, I'll give the NRA a shot, and see what they say.


----------



## Blindside (May 4, 2013)

BlazeLeeDragon said:


> That was my main concern, if I get a lawyer, money for a question? and then like you mentioned if it's not an area they usually defend. Frustrating how hard it is to find laws, how are you suppose to avoid breaking them if you don't know them :S
> 
> I appreciate it, I'll give the NRA a shot, and see what they say.



Have you tried looking directly at your state laws?  Most states have the laws available online.


----------



## Blaze Dragon (May 4, 2013)

Blindside said:


> Have you tried looking directly at your state laws?  Most states have the laws available online.



I was attempting a few searches. and was looking specifically for county laws too. It seems most of the gun laws have to do with lethal force and CCW. very hard to find something as specific as concealed carry with out a permit on your own private property :S


----------



## Blaze Dragon (May 4, 2013)

One of the sites I found for laws in my state was this 
http://codes.ohio.gov/orc/2923.12

The thing is, I am trying to determine if this is period or since it's my property if there is an exception? for example, I can't run down the street naked. however with the windows covered I can strut around my house naked. I'm wondering if this applies with the firearm deal. I mean where I keep my firearm can not be seen so I go and get it from a place of concealment. so can I do so on my own person? in and or outside of my house?


----------

